# Auswerfen mit Bootsruten



## chrain (20. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

da dies mein erster Beitrag ist, möchte ich mich kurz Vorstellen. Ich bin Christoph, 25 Jahre jung mit eher bescheidener Angelerfahrung. In heimischen Gewässern fast ausschließlich mit Pose oder Grundbleimontage unterwegs. An der dänischen Ostsee etwas Brandungs- und Kuttererfahrung und einige Male in Norwegen vor der kleinen Insel "Bokn" mit Pilkern bis 500 g auf Dorsch, Leng und Hornhai mit erfolgreichen Landungen bis ca. 12 kg. Der letzte Angeltrip in den schönen Norden ist allerdings nun auch bald 10 Jahre her.

Da ich mich also vor einer ganzen Weile das letzte Mal mit der Hardware auseinandergesetzt habe, hoffe ich bei grober Unsinnigkeit der Frage Gnade walten zu lassen. Ich habe mich bereits mit WG, Testkurve, Schnurtragkraft etc. beschäftigt finde aber keine direkt Antwort auf meine Frage (ja SuFu und Google wurden bereits gequält).

Mein Schwager in spe wünscht sich zu Weihnachten eine brauchbare Ausrüstung für Norge. Da er schon eine kleine Spinnrute hat (WG kenne ich nicht), wollte ich sein Repertoire um eine Bootsrute 30 lbs erweitern. Nun habe ich ihm eine Penn Rampage Boat 20/30 lbs gekauft (Reiserute war Vorgabe) mit einer Penn Conflict 6000. Es ist eine Stationärrolle geworden, da er kaum Erfahrung hat und ich ihn nicht gleich ohne Unterstützung (er fliegt allein nach Norwegen, aus beruflichen Gründen) an eine Multi setzen wollte.

Nun meine eigentliche Frage:
Kann man mit solch einer 30 lbs Bootsrute Gewichte bis ca. 150 g gefahrlos auswerfen? Es geht darum, dass er nicht jeden Tag mit einem Boot raus kann und öfter mal vom Ufer aus mit Gummifisch oder Grundpaternoster angeln wird. Es ist nun trotzdem eine Bootsrute geworden, da ich ihn in Zukunft dann doch mal zum Angelurlaub mitnehmen möchte.
Ich habe nur Sorge, dass er die Rute evtl. beim Auswerfen (da diese nicht dazu gebaut sind) schrotten könnte.

Ich bin für jeden Rat sehr dankbar!

MfG chrain


----------



## Franky (20. November 2014)

*AW: Auswerfen mit Bootsruten*

Moin und willkommen an Board. 
Also - darauf eine Antwort zu geben ist schwer! Ich habe eine Shimano Speedmaster Boat in 20/30 Pfund, die jedoch eine ganz klassische 20-Pfund-Bootsrute darstellt. Sie funktioniert - als Bootsrute auch im Einsatz - mit Gewichten zwischen 100 und 200 g hervorragend - dennoch möchte ich 150 g damit nicht werfen! Davon ab, dass die "dicke" Multi (7000er Abu) dafür nicht wirklich geeignet ist...

Hau mich bitte nicht, aber ich fürchte, dass für den Zweck der Dienstreise eine leichte Spinnrute und schwere Pilkrute die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre, um sich dann für den Angelurlaub eine gescheite Bootskombo zu kaufen!
Mit der Pilke lässt es sich angenehmer vom Ufer aus angeln, als mit dem Bootsstecken! Dennoch kann er auch vom Boot aus auf Köhler und Co mit entsprechenden Pilkern angeln. Vor allem ist die Pilke im Zweifel für eine Stationärrolle gebaut. Die Griffkonstruktion von Bootsruten hingegen doch eher für Multis.
Alles in allem für mich ein ziemliches Kuddelmuddel, das mehr Frust als Lust in sich birgt!


----------



## Andal (20. November 2014)

*AW: Auswerfen mit Bootsruten*

Klassische Bootsruten sind in der Tat auf die Verwendung von Multirollen ausgelegt. Die Rampage stellt aber eine gewisse Ausnahme dar, denn die kann man durchaus auch mit einer Stationärrolle fischen und dementsprechend werfen. Bei den zur Schnurklasse passenden Gewichten darf man aber keine Rekordwurfweiten erwarten. Sowohl die ältere TRQ Boat (in Längen über 210 cm), die Rampage und die Regiment von Penn sind an den Klassiker Ugly Stick angelehnt. Prima Meeresruten für alles mögliche, aber ohne besondere Spezialisierung. Ich hab selber eine TRQ in 254 cm (mit einer Abu Amb. 7000 C Sync.) und möchte die nicht mehr missen!


----------



## chrain (20. November 2014)

*AW: Auswerfen mit Bootsruten*

Hey,

schon mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Ursprünglich hatte ich auch ein Auge auf die Penn Regiment Boat Travel geworfen, allerdings scheint diese, wenn man sich den Leitring ansieht, doch eher für Multis gebaut. Daher viel die Entscheidung dann für die Rampage, welche wohl auch für Stationäre gut geeignet sein soll.
Wie gesagt Stationärrolle soll es schon bleiben und dann später evtl. mal eine Multi für ihn. Wollte bei der Rute dann aber doch den Schwerpunkt beim mittleren Pilken bis max. 500 g oder leichte Köfis setzen. Die Möglichkeit diese auch vom Ufer aus nutzen zu können wäre eben ein nice-to-have, wenn auch nicht so effektiv wie mit spezialisierten Ruten.  
Ich habe in Norge damals mit einer Elbe Spinning 9' (leider im Internet nicht zu finden) geangelt welche 2 Spitzen hat. Eine bis 80 g WG bei 2,80 m und eine zum Pilken bei 2,10 m. So etwas wäre für ihn natürlich ideal aber kaum zu finden und erst recht nicht als Reiserute.


----------



## Carptigers (20. November 2014)

*AW: Auswerfen mit Bootsruten*

Also ich werfe ohne Probleme mit meiner Penn TRQ Boat und Abu Revo NaCl Gewichte bis 450g.
Zwar nicht volle Kanone aber es geht.


----------



## chrain (20. November 2014)

*AW: Auswerfen mit Bootsruten*

Naja er soll ja damit nicht Brandungsangeln mit 300 g Krallenblei betreiben. Hatte nur gehofft eine Combi zu finden mit der er mal ein bisschen ausprobieren kann. Also spinning, GuFi etc., die aber beim Pilken oder Naturködern bei nem 15 kg Dorsch nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt.

Die Worte von Andal geben mir allerdings Hoffnung, doch keinen kompletten Mist zusammengestellt zu haben =)


----------



## Hybrid (20. November 2014)

*AW: Auswerfen mit Bootsruten*

Moin.

Für den Zweck ist die Rute völlig in Ordnung, halt etwas universelles für den Norwegen-Anfänger. Damit seit Ihr für viele unterschiedliche Situationen bestens gewappnet - und das egal ob mit Multi oder Stationär....

Gruß H.


----------

